# How long does the backboard have to set before I lay tile?



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I am doing a tile floor this week. We have a 3/4" sub floor. I am putting down 1/2 plywood and then 1/4" cement board. I am putting thin set under the cement board like I read then screwing it down. How long do I need to wait to let that thinset cure?

If I put it down at 8am, can I lay tile after lunch?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Heu ruskent you can lay right away have you looked into ditra why the extra layer of plywood? is it stone?


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Its ceramic tile. This is my first tile floor and I thought that was the way to go. I understand layout and everything from doing masonry work. I was just unsure of the proper base.

If I do ditra, does it add strength to the floor like the extra plywood does? Would it eliminate the need for the cement board?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Use speed set, better be ready to work like a crazed fool for a little bit.

I would put down the 1/2 ply and then use 1/4" Denshield.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

ruskent said:


> Its ceramic tile. This is my first tile floor and I thought that was the way to go. I understand layout and everything from doing masonry work. I was just unsure of the proper base.
> 
> If I do ditra, does it add strength to the floor like the extra plywood does? Would it eliminate the need for the cement board?


Neither Ditra nor backerboard adds strength to the floor. The ditra would remove the need for the backerboard and save you an 1/8 th"

Depending on your joist spacing the extra 1/2" is probably necessary to remove and flex between the joists.

Yes you can set the tile after lunch.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

check here for floor delfecto calculator, http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/deflecto.pl
ditra is easier because no screws, spread thinset plop ditra use a vinyl floor roller and embed and done! ready to tile immediately.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Turns out there was already 2 layers of plywood down. I did replace half of it though since it seemed to have some rot. Sub floor was fine. I ended up putting the hardi backer board down. I got all the tile dry laid out and all the cuts completly. I will install the time tomorrow.


----------

